
DoNotPay Unsubscribes You from Spam–and Tries to Get You Paid - stx
https://www.wired.com/story/donotpay-unsubscribe-spam-class-action/
======
aosaigh
Wasn't there a post here on HN only days ago saying DoNotPay had been charging
their account for months after they cancelled their account?

~~~
dfee
Son of a bitch. It’s happening to other people too? Every month I get
“Subscribe” as the line item. I’m contacting my bank for the third time in a
row to remove that $3 transaction. They’ve even issued me a new card, and I
still get it.

~~~
rahimnathwani
A new card won't usually solve this. If a merchant has a recurring payment on
the account, the payment network will happily update them with the new card
details.

Look up any of:

\- Visa Account Updater

\- MasterCard Automatic Billing Updater

\- American Express Cardrefresher

\- Discover Network Account Updater

~~~
jamessmith74
Yes he’s right. Changing your card number won’t do anything - you should ask
the merchant directly to cancel

------
s_gourichon
Although the company appears to have early ties to British origin, most of the
claims appear tied to the US environment and justice system.

    
    
        * Does any benefit of DoNotPay remain for individuals in other parts of the world? 
        * Any similar initiative in Europe?

